# F'in grenade small Azz gloves



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lol @ banana fingers. never heard that one. In the IT world they are called fat-fingers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

suasage fingers.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Orangatang hands. Hope you have the same fury knuckles as the monkeys, that would be pretty funny though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

same issue here...bought some grenade gloves online but they are too small for my hands even though a large fits fine with all other manufacturers i've tried on.


----------

